# Bright Orange Spider ID



## JLDomestics (May 24, 2007)

I flipped a log today and found 2 of these real bright orange spiders underneath it, one got away but I captured the other. No pics, but does anyone have an idea of what it might be? It is a "ground" spider and was found in Alberta.


----------



## Widowman10 (May 24, 2007)

JLDomestics said:


> I flipped a log today and found 2 of these real bright orange spiders underneath it, one got away but I captured the other. No pics, but does anyone have an idea of what it might be? It is a "ground" spider and was found in Alberta.


no pics huh?   kinda hard to tell then... what size? what shape? general body structure? anything? what kind of habitat?


----------



## cacoseraph (May 24, 2007)

look up Dysdera 

it is a genus of spiders that live on the ground and are BRIGHT orange as babies and mute out a little bit as they grow up.


er, rather, the examples of the genus i have seen pics of in USA & Canada are like that


----------



## kahoy (May 25, 2007)

isopod killers


----------



## 8+) (May 25, 2007)

Wow, JLD I can't believe you can't even ID the spider with probably the most "ID  This Spider?" posts on the whole board! Everyone else here doesn't even need a pic! ;P 

I guess if it was a Steatoda...


----------



## JLDomestics (May 25, 2007)

I looked up Dysdera and it definately is not from that genus. When I say bright orange, I mean really bright almost fluorescent orange. I have never seen a spider like this ever, and have been collecting spiders for years. It has some black almost chevron looking marks on its abdomen. And it is adult. I should try and take some pictures, but it will prolly just end up looking like a piece of poop or something haha.


----------



## buthus (May 26, 2007)

JLDomestics said:


> I looked up Dysdera and it definately is not from that genus. When I say bright orange, I mean really bright almost fluorescent orange. I have never seen a spider like this ever, and have been collecting spiders for years. It has some black almost chevron looking marks on its abdomen. And it is adult. I should try and take some pictures, but it will prolly just end up looking like a piece of poop or something haha.


Send it to me and Ill take some decent pics of it ...im curious to see such a colorfull spider.


----------

